# Speaking with someone who is not getting paid to listen to you.



## Toronto88 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'd really appreciate some feedback for an organization I'm thinking of starting. 

The idea is this:
Talking to someone about your feelings or problems is very therapeutic. When someone cannot someone turn to family or friends, sometimes their only option is to talk to a therapist - someone who is getting paid to listen to them. There's something not right about a human being having to get paid to listen to one speak. 

Through my organization, people with no selfish motive ($), sign up to volunteer their time to actively listen to the person in need of talking to someone. Human interaction and being able to share what's on your mind, even with a stranger, can make a significant impact on one's well being.

The volunteers would not be professional therapists - but just people who instrinsically care and have altruistic characteristics. It would just highly suggested for the volunteers to *not* give advise - but just to actively listen and hear out what the other person has to say.

The therapy will be free. The therapist will not get get paid. If the person likes, they can pay what they can or want, and all the $ will go towards the rental space.

Thoughts? Feedback? Feel free to be as critical as you like.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

R91 said:


> T
> That's where I get a little bit wary of your idea. I think it's fantastic that you have come up with this and want to implement it, but I'm worried about the lack of training. One wrong word from a volunteer counsellor and things can go downhill.


This is really important.

I think it's a good idea to have volunteers that don't get paid, people that can simply be someone to listen. I do that on another forum where I'm a mod. But when someone is talking to someone in a therapeutic way, really giving importance to the listener's opinion, there could be problems. A lot of people with certain mental disorders or sexual abuse in their past, they could get triggered REALLY easily, & one wrong word (or even just a failed interpretation of words), could do a lot of damage. This is where it's important to have trained therapists, people who have been educated for years, practical experience & are aware of how to deal with serious problems.

Also, what makes most therapists is the fact that they are meant to keep their personal opinions out of it. For example, let's say a person was suicidal or just thinking about suicide & the volunteer is against suicide & think it's a cowardly act. That is not going to go over well. & One wrong word & the person might hurt themselves.

Even my past therapist. Someone who is trained, triggered me way too many times to count. I hurt myself many times because of things he's said. & He was trained! It would be very risky to have volunteers with no training or limited awareness of certain problems or disorders.

I like your idea, but there would need to be education & some form of training for the volunteers. It would be a good idea if perhaps you could get some trained therapists to get involved & be able to train the volunteers.


----------

